# Ranas Venenosas



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres a few pics I took today of some of my darts. Enjoy.

A beautiful Auratus I got from Chris 









And these beauties that came from George 

















Cayo de Agua (Can you tell hes my favorite)


















































Nancy (Here you go Beth)

















Reticulatus


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice looking frogs and great pictures! I especially like the nancy! Good lookin i say!

-Matt


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice!
Good luck with them.

John


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

What species is that orange one? i would like to have a bunch of those in my tank. How cool would that be?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking pretty awesome Devanny. Good to see that you finally got some big darts too


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmmm...once upon a time a female board member was supposed to find me a pair of Nancy/Solarte...wonder what happened...

Frogs look nice!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool Devanny! Good to see you getting that collection built back up! So whatever happened with your Rock wall terrarium? It was looking pretty good but I never saw it completed . . .


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

nice collection of frogs I especially like the Cayo de Agua and retic cant wait to get a pair of my own. good luck....


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

you have a nice collection.......


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Im still working on it Ali, but will try harder 




MD_Frogger said:


> Hmmmm...once upon a time a female board member was supposed to find me a pair of Nancy/Solarte...wonder what happened...
> 
> Frogs look nice!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

melas said:


> Very cool Devanny! Good to see you getting that collection built back up! So whatever happened with your Rock wall terrarium? It was looking pretty good but I never saw it completed . . .


nice frogs! what did happen to the rock wall?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Tim, Chris and George got me hooked on the bigger frogs 

Matt, I KNEW you were going to ask me lol, Im having glass cut this monday for the top and then the replanting will begin.




jubjub47 said:


> Looking pretty awesome Devanny. Good to see that you finally got some big darts too


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice frogs, esp the pums! I didnt know you had the retics.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking frogs! 
Got a pic of the rescued variabilis?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG!!! I am so jealous.
Darn banded leucs breed will ya! Yes got my eye on your Nancy's. How about 6 b/b auratus to trade? LOL
Great looking frogs Devanny!!!!! 

-Beth


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice Devanny. Your collection is starting to look pretty good again. Nice pics too!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Luis, unfortunatly I lost the variabilis.

No Beth, I demand banded leucs.

Thanks Chris, I was going to stick with thumbnail/pumilio frogs but you and George got me into the big frogs 

Thank you guys


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good Devanny. The auratus and cobalts look like they are growing nicely. The retics are fantastic.... must....... re.....sist.............. like that'll happen! lol

George


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Come on George you know you want some!!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Problem is, I'd also like to stay married...lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, just sneak them in to the house.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> lol, just sneak them in to the house.


LMAO.... Been there, done that! Except now she's catching on and learning the differences and taking inventory.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just tell her you are holding them for a friend and just be like when is this guy coming to pick up these frogs! if he doesn't show up soon i am gonna keep them.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

My kid would dime me out...lol One of the downsides of teaching him to always tell the truth.

back to the topic though...

How are the tads coming along Devanny? The remaining cobalts sprouting legs yet?


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Devanny said:


> Luis, unfortunatly I lost the variabilis.
> 
> No Beth, I demand banded leucs.
> 
> ...


That's too bad.  
What happened?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Julio thats a good way to sneak frogs in the house.

George they are growing, they all have legs now ...and they eat as soon as I sprinkle the bloodworms in their cup...Im not surprised since their older siblings are pigs.
Both the Auratus and the Cobalts are becoming brighter in color, I love them


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Devanny said:


> .Im not surprised since their older siblings are pigs.



That's great to hear.

Just wait until the become 2+ inch long fruit fly vacuum cleaners...lol


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

herper99 said:


> LMAO.... Been there, done that! Except now she's catching on and learning the differences and taking inventory.


I got caught the other day by the wife when she asked about a new procurement that she wasn't aware of (I suppose I forgot to mention it)... she is starting to catch on!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I got caught the other day by the wife when she asked about a new procurement that she wasn't aware of (I suppose I forgot to mention it)... she is starting to catch on!


I know, It starts with, "these don't look familiar." LOL... The other day she asked me how we went from 5 vivs to over 20 in a year. I think it's going to be an expensive anniversary.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

A little Tiffany goes a long way.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice darts! love the pumilio! plan on gettin some soon...


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris, make your wife her own tank with lots of nice miniature orchids and just stick whatever new frogs you buy in that tank.

Kingnicky, thank you...you should get some they are great frogs to keep.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Devanny said:


> Chris, make your wife her own tank with lots of nice miniature orchids and just stick whatever new frogs you buy in that tank.
> 
> Kingnicky, thank you...you should get some they are great frogs to keep.


AAHHH, A womans perspective. This could be useful.


----------



## tomahawk (Jul 24, 2009)

Que ranas tan lindas y venenosas . Te voy a consultar en el futuro en como criar ranas venenosas y diseñar la pecera como un paraiso.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

tomahawk said:


> Que ranas tan lindas y venenosas . Te voy a consultar en el futuro en como criar ranas venenosas y diseñar la pecera como un paraiso.


Dang it! I took 4 years of LATIN in high school! Blast!


----------

